# My Constipation Story and Solution



## ibsgen (May 13, 2015)

I am 38years old, here to share my experience in overcoming hardstool condition (till stool become soften without laxative), so that can benefit others, as it is very suffer of having painful anal fissure and bleed.

I have diarrhea in 2yrs ago and diagnosed as inflame of ileum due to bacteria thru colonscan (not those recurrent inflame of ileum) and resolved with antibiotic. Few months later I have hard stool caused very painful anal fissure and bleed everyday. Doctor said it is IBS and need to take Miralax equalvalent (Forlax) osmotic laxative twice a day when necessary. With the laxative, I am able to have bowel movement twice and soften stool.

As understand Miralax/ Forlax can form bowel depedency, so I have slowly reduced to 1pack and stop Forlax later on, by eating 5 dry prune after breakfast and tea-break, and I am able to have bowel movement twice a day, i.e. after breakfast and lunch, but stool still quite hard and pain anal tear next morning.

Later, I have add on Probiotic which allow me to have MORE COMPLETE bowel movement after lunch, thus my bowel movement in next morning become less hard and soften. Below is my experience and diet to share with all. Will start to take COD liver oil and monitor the result as understand it promote better colon cell.

Below is my experience and diet to share with all.

<Experience>

1) Each individual has different health condition (IBS and etc), so identify your condition to find suitable treatment and diet.

2) Diet

- Identify whether any food intolerance (e.g. whether need low FODMAP),

- Balance diet - to gain balance nutrition (e.g. I eat mostly vege, fruit twice, also fish and pork everyday)

- Consume fiber or supplement in small amount first (e.g. prune and etc), as bowel need time to adapt.

- Avoid large meal

- Water - drink enough water (I drink 3 litter/day)

- Strictly no spicy food. Seldom eat crispy food.

3) Daily Diet Monitoring

- Write down food taken and bowel movement condition to identify the effect

- Take 1 new fiber or supplement at a time (prune or probiotic) for few days or weeks, before add on other supplement to monitor the effect.

<My Diet>

1) Early wakeup - Fruit 1pc (e.g. papaya)

2) Breakfast - brown rice (half), 2 vege (e.g. brocoli, bitter)

3) 2hours after breakfast - 5 prune with warm water

4) Lunch - Porridge, fish, pork, vege.

5) Probiotic immediately after lunch (lactobacillus acido and bifidobacterium bifidum and lactis)

6) Tea break - 2pc whole meal bread with peanut and olive butter, 5 dry prune with warm water

7) Dinner - Porridge, 2 vege, fish or pork

8) Fruit 1pc, (e.g. orange)

9) Water - 3 litter a day


----------

